# AddOns funktionieren nach Patch 2.4 nicht mehr



## Morporkh (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit Patch 2.4 funktionieren die meisten AddOns die durch _BLASC_ installiert wurden nicht mehr. _BLASC_ macht alle paar Tage Updates, doch im Spiel werden sie als "veraltet" bezeichnet und nicht geladen. Ich habe auch schon versucht die AddOns komplett neu zu installieren, was aber auch wirkungslos blieb.

_Burning Crusade_ ist übrigens nicht installiert... bin Anfänger.

Betroffen sind unter anderem:

*Cartographer_Herbalism* und so gut wie alle Zusatzdinge für Cartographer.

*FuBar - DPS
FuBar - EmoteFu
FuBar - GarbageFu
FuBar - GarbageFu - Prices
FuBar - NavigatorFu
Parrot 1.0*
usw.

Der *BLASCrafter* ist laut Spiel übrigens auch veraltet.

Kann mir jemand verraten was da schief läuft und wie man das behebt?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Agrimor (5. April 2008)

Morporkh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Seit Patch 2.4 funktionieren die meisten AddOns die durch _BLASC_ installiert wurden nicht mehr. _BLASC_ macht alle paar Tage Updates, doch im Spiel werden sie als "veraltet" bezeichnet und nicht geladen. Ich habe auch schon versucht die AddOns komplett neu zu installieren, was aber auch wirkungslos blieb.
> 
> ...



Dass der BlasCrafter immer noch als veraltet geführt wird, wundert mich auch etwas....


----------



## Klaus + Fifi (11. April 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Dass der BlasCrafter immer noch als veraltet geführt wird, wundert mich auch etwas....



Ja, wann gebts denn ein Update zum Blascrafter ??


----------



## hasenkeks (11. April 2008)

Setz doch in WoW mal das Häkchen bei "Veraltete Addons laden". Dann sollte es auch gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2008)

Alternativ über den Ace Updater updaten oder eben bei wowinterface.

Ach ja, Parrot 1 kannst Du glaub ich wegwerfen.


----------

